# Plessey Windmill, Northumberland 10/08



## stesh (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=55.103622&lon=-1.628428&z=20&r=0&src=msl

Here some background:-

_Also known as the Old Windmill. An unusual cylindrical windmill tower built from squared stone, with north and south doorways on the ground floor. The shell remains intact, but the interior and the roof are gone._



> 'Only a parallel sided tower remains, with walls of well-dressed sandstone; parallel sided towers are usually considered to be fairly early, but according to 'Curiosities of Northumberland' by Armstrong, Graham & Rowland (1970), it has ‘M. W. [Matthew White] 1749' above a doorway. Sockets in the outer wall of the tower suggest a possible reefing stage, but if so the tower must once have been considerably higher.'


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, that's nice! It looks quite imposing standing on it's own like that. Simple but quirky.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice one. 

I was wondering when this would appear! I know Lithium has visited a while ago. The building looks odd to me - more like a chimney. Must be me.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 27, 2008)

When I saw Plessey in the title, I must admit I assumed it would be somewhat more modern.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Where abouts in Northumberland is this?

I used to live on a plessey road in Blyth, but at a guess i'd say near Plessey woods?


----------



## Wile-E (Mar 31, 2009)

Vintage said:


> Where abouts in Northumberland is this?
> 
> I used to live on a plessey road in Blyth, but at a guess i'd say near Plessey woods?



Not far from there mate, it's round past Merck, Sharpe & Dohm (spelling?) plant at the back end of the industrial estate at Cramlington.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Mar 31, 2009)

That's great. I love old windmills. Interesting shape too.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Wile-E said:


> Not far from there mate, it's round past Merck, Sharpe & Dohm (spelling?) plant at the back end of the industrial estate at Cramlington.



Oh, I work in Cramlington and i've never seen it! i may take a look!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 31, 2009)

We have got loads of Windmills down here!. But alot of ours are Old Tower mills or the older Post Mills


----------

